

Swap two numbers without using a temporary variable - mkyadav206
http://www.firmcodes.com/swap-two-numbers-without-using-temporary-variable/

======
dalke
It's the standard xor solution:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XOR_swap_algorithm](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XOR_swap_algorithm)
. FWIW, the other two solutions suffer from overflow errors, though the +/\-
can be fixed by switching to unsigned ints.

